# Dyce the Pandragon



## blackjack94 (Jul 28, 2010)

Name: Dyce
Age: he's a dragon thing..so I guess he can be like 500 years old or something..
Sex: Male
Species: Panda Dragon (Pandragon)
Height: I dunno, like 8 feet long? 
Weight: Heavy, but not fat

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: His body is white, with green arms, legs, eye spots, and ears. He has a blue mane, which begins as a single ridge but splits off into two in line with his shoulder blades. Blue insides of ears, and blue goatee. 
- Markings: Panda eye spots
- Eye color: Golden
- Other features: blue collar with red diamond pendant, really long arms but chubby panda hindlegs, so when he's on all fours, his front half is a lot taller than his back half
Behavior and Personality: Really goofy and absent minded

Skills: Playing craps
Weaknesses: Doing anything with a lot of coordination

Likes: gambling
Dislikes: thinking

History: His father was a silly dragon and his mother was an absent minded panda. He decided to come and basically live at Cafe Kasino, where Blackjack, his best friend, works.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Picture link-http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4230884

Goal: To win money
Profession: Gambler
Personal quote: "Uhm..whatcha say again?"
Theme song: 
Birthdate:
Star sign: 

Favorite food: Sushi and tempura
Favorite drink: Milk 
Favorite location: Cafe Kasino
Favorite weather: He stays inside all day, but he'd prefer it to be sunny when flying
Favorite color: Green

Least liked food:
Least liked drink:
Least liked location:
Least liked weather: 

Favorite person: Blackjack
Least liked person:
Friends: Blackjack, Kasino, Roulette, Veghas (latter three to be developed)
Relations:
Enemies:
Significant other: 
Orientation: Straight, but too dumb to get a girlfriend


----------



## blackjack94 (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4230884
Picture link


----------



## Solestio (Aug 17, 2010)

Interesting.... VERY interesting...


----------



## blackjack94 (Aug 18, 2010)

What does that mean, good sir?


----------

